# 6.3 replaces "TiVo Suggestions" w/ "DirecTV Requirement" and other Untrue 6.3 Rumors



## JLWINE (Jun 18, 2002)

This thread is dedicated to any untrue 6.3 rumor you would like to create.  Such as...

Did you hear that with the 6.3 update "TiVo Suggestions" has been replaced with "DirecTV Requirements" these shows are recorded automatically and you are required to watch the whole program. You are unable to fast forward and must use your remote to input commands as directed throughout the program.. What a rip!


----------



## drewcipher (May 21, 2002)

I heard that it will randomly select shows in the TO DO list each day and stop recoding the last 10 minutes, and then delete the show from the guide permanently and you will only see To Be Announced when looking.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Not sure whether this counts, but I've written a hack for 6.3 that automatically rewrites the dialog in the Fox sitcom "'Til Death" so that it's funny.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

The TiVo 6.3a update was written so that it can also run on the HR20 hardware...


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

AbFabMag beleives the post just above.


----------



## Cruzan (Dec 21, 2001)

cheer said:


> Not sure whether this counts, but I've written a hack for 6.3 that automatically rewrites the dialog in the Fox sitcom "'Til Death" so that it's funny.


There needs to be SOME plausibility to this thread. Sorry, but making "Til Death" funny is just plain impossible.


----------



## bpdp379 (Feb 25, 2004)

It instantly hits the 30 second skip over any and all Comcast or Dish commercials.

I don't have 6.3a yet, this is just what a CSR told me....


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

wait a sec, doesn't the R-15 already do all this stuff?

So can't we just say Brings the feature set in line with all Directv Plus DVR's?


----------



## kpurcell (Jul 13, 2005)

cheer said:


> Not sure whether this counts, but I've written a hack for 6.3 that automatically rewrites the dialog in the Fox sitcom "'Til Death" so that it's funny.


Did you sneak into my house and secreatly install this on my DirecTivo because I thought it was pretty dang funny.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> The TiVo 6.3a update was written so that it can also run on the HR20 hardware...


Finally after spreading all that BS for the last few months Earl says something I can believe in!


----------



## jaguar325 (Dec 28, 2005)

open systems. In recognition of its customers demands for more a more open platform, 6.3 contains the first round of significant software extensions allowing for complete upward and backward compatibility, along with more choice for the user on how they access, store and retrieve programming. This version also "unlocks" an additional 100GB of disc storage previously "reserved for future use" by DirecTV and not available to the user. This will kick-off a series of upcoming code rollouts that will happen on an accelerated (once/month) pace. In November, the highly touted ver. 6.4 will be released, allowing the user to simply select from a setup menu whether they want "Tivo Interface" or "DirecTV Interface".. using the "thumbs up" and "thumbs down" buttons (respectively). Late in 2006, versions 6.5 and 6.6 will allow for burning digital programming to DVDs or sending it directly to a laptop via wi-fi. This added convenience will come at no charge to the customer.


----------



## austinsho (Oct 21, 2001)

Actually, 6.3 simply extends your committment for two more years.......each month!


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

I thought it magically turned an item in your home from something you own to something you "lease". I hope BMW doesn't come up with 6.3 for my car!


----------



## austinsho (Oct 21, 2001)

BMW has had so many software updates on their cars, they're well into four digits for software versions!


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

Mine's a 96, no need to update the iDrive or any other "drive by wire" system.


----------



## gruxx (Jul 13, 2006)

After a couple of days with 6.3, my life was a shambles; I'd lost my job and my friends.

My mom came over to help me off the couch and put my life back together.

TILL THE TiVo LOGO JUMPED OFF THE SCREEN AND GAVE HER A FATAL BEATDOWN.

I love you, TiVo.

D* + TiVo 6.3 -- It will change your life.

all hail the robot chicken.


----------



## alaskahill (Dec 21, 2001)

6.3 has a very sophisticated SW algorithm for processing MPEG4. It is however not enabled, but can be by hacking the unit.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

kpurcell said:


> Did you sneak into my house and secreatly install this on my DirecTivo because I thought it was pretty dang funny.


Wow, just...wow. I don't even know how to respond to this.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

6.3 will also include software updates that will fix the hardware based HDMI issues.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

gruxx said:


> My mom came over to help me off the couch and put my life back together.
> 
> TILL THE TiVo LOGO JUMPED OFF THE SCREEN AND GAVE HER A FATAL BEATDOWN.


Ya know...the first time I read that, I didn't read "fatal beatdown."

*shudder*


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> 6.3 will also include software updates that will fix the hardware based HDMI issues.


And a special sound effect that goes ---SHOOM--- every time Brett Favre is sacked.


----------



## easy-e (Feb 23, 2005)

cheer said:


> And a special sound effect that goes ---SHOOM--- every time Brett Favre is sacked.


I heard 6.3 decodes Kenny on South Park if you turn on the closed captioning.


----------



## austinsho (Oct 21, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> 6.3 will also include software updates that will fix the hardware based HDMI issues.


No THAT'S a joke!


----------



## austinsho (Oct 21, 2001)

cheer said:


> And a special sound effect that goes ---SHOOM--- every time Brett Favre is sacked.


In other words..........

SHOOM
SHOOM
SHOOM
SHOOM
SHOOM
SHOOM
SHOOM
SHOOM
SHOOM
SHOOM
SHOOM
SHOOM
SHOOM
SHOOM
SHOOM
SHOOM
SHOOM.....................

...and in the second quarter......................


----------



## Jimbo713 (Dec 25, 2001)

6.3 makes you actually BELIEVE that David Carr (Houston Texans) has the highest quarterback rating in the NFL!! Now in HD!!


----------



## mrducks (Nov 26, 2004)

If you hold the remote up to your chin you can open your car doors a block away.


----------



## tarman (Aug 3, 2002)

With 6.3a you can do: ThumbsUp, Slow, ThumbsUP, Forward, Slow, Enter, Enter
and get Playboy and all of the 59x channels for free


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

tarman said:


> With 6.3a you can do: ThumbsUp, Slow, ThumbsUP, Forward, Slow, Enter, Enter
> and get Playboy and all of the 59x channels for free


Actually I think that's Select Play Select 69 Select... 

and Left Right Left Right Select Play Select gives you unlimited recording space!


----------



## tarman (Aug 3, 2002)

_From another thread:_ Actually the the .3 in the 6.3 upgrade was adding a third tuner! Amazing how they can push a new tuner to the box but they have figured it out! :-D


----------



## JLWINE (Jun 18, 2002)

slydog75 said:


> Actually I think that's Select Play Select 69 Select...


----------



## Seminole (Oct 27, 2003)

I heard it gets rid of HD lite


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

Seminole said:


> I heard it gets rid of HD lite


Yes by making it SD Lite.


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

SPS-49S makes my SF 49ers rebuilding decade come to and end, and makes them watchable again... 6.3a returns the 49ers to their normal "function"


----------



## ACE101 (Apr 4, 2002)

Here's what I've heard so far.

Loading 6.3a will:
- At system startup, you are forced to watch the entire movie The Blue Lagoon
- Any time Natalie Portman is viewed on screen, she will be undressed
- When there is a system crash or reboot, the Simpsons character Nelson will be heard to say, "Hah hah"
- If you give thumbs up to the TV show "Survivor", you will be put on a "list" which may cause you to be searched when going through airport security
- Whenever David Letterman's hair is viewed, it will be replaced by a live raccoon in real time
- Whenever viewing Tom Cruise, his face will be replaced by the Southpark character Cartman's face, in real time
- Whenever viewing Janet Jackson, additional pasties will be placed over both her breasts, just in case, in real time


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

I believe I'm seeing subliminal messages on my HD DirecTivo after it got updated with 6.3..... the messages are accompanies by bright flashes and pictures of the HR20-700....


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

ACE101 said:


> Here's what I've heard so far.
> 
> Loading 6.3a will:
> [CHOMP]
> - Whenever David Letterman's hair is viewed, it will be replaced by a live raccoon in real time


How will anybody be able to tell?


----------



## Dirac (Oct 18, 2002)

The "Window" button brings up picture-in-picture. You obviously need an SD-TiVo remote for this.


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

In 6.3 Jason Lee no longer plays Earl in "My name is Earl", but is instead played by Earl Bonovich as himself. It's also learned Direct TV is number one on his list, because he accidentally caused the switch to the NDS DVR's.


----------



## slacker9876 (Sep 1, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> The TiVo 6.3a update was written so that it can also run on the HR20 hardware...


 Plain shameful Earl ....


----------



## JLWINE (Jun 18, 2002)

I just discovered after my 6.3 update that if you replace your access card with your ATM card, the unit will dispense cash. Pretty cool!!!!!


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

Wait until you see the interest D* charges on cash advances.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

generalpatton71 said:


> In 6.3 Jason Lee no longer plays Earl in "My name is Earl", but is instead played by Earl Bonovich as himself. It's also learned Direct TV is number one on his list, because he accidentally caused the switch to the NDS DVR's.


That is just cold...... cold dude... cold....


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

"#243 on my list, told everybody they'd have 6.3 by Sept 11th, and if they didn't I'd go into self-imposed exile. Well, they didn't and I didn't"


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Adds an obnoxious logo to every national HD channel that reads: MyHD-Lite


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 11, 2002)

6.3 includes multi-room viewing, digital music/image streaming, and TiVoToGo!

Nah, that's too far-fetched.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

6.3a is just 6.3....only with an "a" on the end.


----------



## tbh999 (Aug 29, 2001)

Automatic soft padding was added to the 6.3a release. However, fast forward now only work in the shows and has been disable during commercials.


----------



## mgoddard1 (Jun 2, 2004)

6.3a includes a new mpeg4 software decoder for the new HD channels. And of course that implies they included a software based Ka band transciever that works with the new 5lnb dish


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Gives you the choice of losing either 

a) TNT-HD or 

b) 50 of your favorite channels (combined)

on Sunday to make room for the NFL Sunday Ticket in HD.


----------



## JLWINE (Jun 18, 2002)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Gives you the choice of losing either
> 
> a) TNT-HD or
> 
> ...


No,no. This feature is available in all software versions.


----------

